# Help Please... Now



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

there's a white circle in on the eye of one of my redbellies; at first I thought it was a cloudy eye but it really is a white big circle covering all the eye.. I am sure he can't see.. yesterday it was small, and today it's HUGE








I added some salt because i didn't know what to do.. I fear it could be a bacteria disease 
help!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Would you happen to have a pics??? Im not sure due to your statement with "in on the eye".


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sure he meant "one eye" and I'm sure a water change is due.


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

Might be Pop eye go to your fish store and get some "marclny" spelling is bad but look over the medicine and get yourself some. Remember to take the carbon out of your filters and if possible move the fish to a smaller tank. Cuts down on costs of medicine and keeps the sick fish safer.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah try for a hospital tank, but use medicine as a last resort. First raise the temp alittle, add some salt. If that doesnt seem to help, try using the medicine if you want (you're call), but use like half what it says on the label.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

if you added salt already, you should be fine. I'd do an extra water change in a couple days. No real need to spend money on medicine. water changes can do wonders to p's w/ superficial blemishes.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to disease forum


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

traumatic said:


> if you added salt already, you should be fine. I'd do an extra water change in a couple days. No real need to spend money on medicine. water changes can do wonders to p's w/ superficial blemishes.
> [snapback]920600[/snapback]​


I agree with the above.

Maybee he bumped his eye on some wood or something.

U alrdy added some salt.
Do an extra water change.
And keep a close eye on youre P.
If it doesn't cure do the same over again.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I did add salt some days ago and now I changed 1/3 of the water.-.. the white circle seems to have resized a little..
i am going to wait and see..
thanx


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Resized for better or worse?

A couple of years ago when I had RB's, one of my fish acquired something similar to what you're describing on one eye. After 1 weeks time, it had completely healed up without the help of any meds.


----------

